# Libby is not feeling well



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

My 11 year old Libby is not feeling too great. We had her at the ER vet today, they checked her out, blood work was good, they did chest and abdominal x-rays. Vet wasn't too concerned, said everything looked pretty good, said though there were a couple of areas she wasn't too sure of, said if she is still off tomorrow to call my own vet, he may want an ultrasound. She is eating, but just is kind of lethargic. And she had some abdominal tenderness. Her gums were slightly pale, but vet wasn't concerned. I asked her about hemangio, she assured me she was in stable condition, she did say she looked like she was full of stool, told me to give her pumpkin for fiber and see if that would help her pass it. Of course I am freaking out, but will keep a close eye on her tonight, and will check with my vet tomorrow. Right now she is sleeping on the couch, had to help her a bit to get up. And I had to remind Tugg not to pester her.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

aww poor Libby, it's so hard when they don't feel well. Sending prayers ♥


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope Libby is feeling better soon, sending healing vibes and prayers.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope Libby gets a good night's rest and feels better in the morning. I know it's hard, but try to focus on the good bloodwork and clean xrays and get some rest. Let's hope the pumpkin works like magic.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sending prayers for Libby and you. It's so hard when you are worried about the unknown. Keep us posted once she sees your vet.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

sending prayers for Libby


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Keeping sweet Libby in our thoughts and prayers that it's just an upset tummy and nothing else.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Libby*



my4goldens said:


> My 11 year old Libby is not feeling too great. We had her at the ER vet today, they checked her out, blood work was good, they did chest and abdominal x-rays. Vet wasn't too concerned, said everything looked pretty good, said though there were a couple of areas she wasn't too sure of, said if she is still off tomorrow to call my own vet, he may want an ultrasound. She is eating, but just is kind of lethargic. And she had some abdominal tenderness. Her gums were slightly pale, but vet wasn't concerned. I asked her about hemangio, she assured me she was in stable condition, she did say she looked like she was full of stool, told me to give her pumpkin for fiber and see if that would help her pass it. Of course I am freaking out, but will keep a close eye on her tonight, and will check with my vet tomorrow. Right now she is sleeping on the couch, had to help her a bit to get up. And I had to remind Tugg not to pester her.


Praying that Libby is feeling better today. I know how worrisome it is!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh no, I sure hope Ms. Liberty Bell is okay!! Maybe she ate *something* she shouldn't have? 
Be sure to let us know how she is this morning.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hope she's just feeling a bit constipated and nothing more. Hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

She was some better this morning, and this afternoon she seems pretty good. Hopefully whatever it was was short lived. Will still be checking in with my vet.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

So my vet just called to tell me he had received the reports from the ER vet. He confirmed that there were a couple suspicious areas and thinks we should repeat the x-rays this week, and go from there. Of course now my mind is racing, I am so afraid we are repeating what happened to my Tess. Libby's appointment is Friday at 9, hopefully whatever it was will no longer show up on the films. And if there is any doubt, an ultrasound will probably be the next step.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hey Donna, how about going straight to the ultrasound and skip the xrays? It's what my vet would probably suggest. Xrays aren't real good, you'll probably end up doing the ultrasound anyway. 
Glad to here she's feeling a little better. I hope it turns out to be just something that she ate. Keep me informed!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Ugh - the wait is awful! I really hope it turns out to be nothing. I agree with H4D - might be worth going straight to the ultrasound (although I know an ultrasound is much more expensive). Crossing my fingers for you...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Donna*

Donna

I will be praying for Libby and you. The waiting is so hard.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

More prayers for Libby.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Good thoughts and prayers for Libby.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how is Libby?


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I hope everything goes well for Libby tomorrow.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thinking about Libby - I hope you are getting some answers as I write this.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Ultrasound at 12. My vet repeated x-rays, also felt something hard on spleen. Say a prayer.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Healing thoughts and prayers coming your way for you and Miss Libby.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh dear. I'm sending lots of prayers for Libby.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am praying hard that Libby is going to be fine. 
Carol


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

saying lots of prayers for Libby, and for you


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Libby*

Praying for Libby and for you!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers for Libby


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Large tumor on spleen. Other organs look ok. Surgery Tuesday to remove spleen. Prognosis depends on what they see when they go in. Better news them I thought I was going to get. No free fluid in belly.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

my4goldens said:


> Large tumor on spleen. Other organs look ok. Surgery Tuesday to remove spleen. Prognosis depends on what they see when they go in. Better news them I thought I was going to get. No free fluid in belly.


I'm sorry to hear she has a tumour - and I hope they go in and can just remove the spleen and everything will be out. I'm crossing my fingers and sending you endless good thoughts and wishes. Big hug to Libby. :smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

So glad that you were so tuned in to her you realized something wasn't right and got her there before her spleen ruptured. Hopefully the surgery will be a cure. Continuing to send prayers and good wishes.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear this  sending positive thoughts and prayers for Tuesday.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Parying Libby's surgery on Tuesday goes well, hoping for a good prognosis and speedy recovering.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sending lots of positive thoughts for Libby on Tuesday.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for Libby, best wishes for Tuesday.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm sure things will go well Tuesday since it sounds like you have caught things early. Thinking good thoughts for you and Libby.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just now seeing this! So sorry that you and Libby are going through this. Keeping your girl in our thoughts that her surgery goes well and the tumor on the spleen is benign!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Surgery is around 11, I should hear from the vet around 1. He was very optimistic, thinks it should go smoothly and is hopeful it is a benign tumor isolated to the spleen. I am optimistic too. She has been eating, playing and happy like a puppy the last few days. Go Libby.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Keeping sweet Libby in our thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Tons of Golden thoughts and prayers coming Libby's way !!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Libby*

Praying very hard for Libby-everything will be fine.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Sending prayers for Libby!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Libby*



my4goldens said:


> Surgery is around 11, I should hear from the vet around 1. He was very optimistic, thinks it should go smoothly and is hopeful it is a benign tumor isolated to the spleen. I am optimistic too. She has been eating, playing and happy like a puppy the last few days. Go Libby.


Hope you've heard something good from the vet!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

my4goldens said:


> Surgery is around 11, I should hear from the vet around 1. He was very optimistic, thinks it should go smoothly and is hopeful it is a benign tumor isolated to the spleen. I am optimistic too. She has been eating, playing and happy like a puppy the last few days. Go Libby.


sending healthy happy thoughts to Libby... looking forward to your update.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

She's home. Did well during surgery and in recovery. Mass was baseball sized, other organs looked good. Chest x-ray and blood work was all normal. Pathology won't be back for a few days. He thinks she should have a quick recovery. I can breathe for a while.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So glad that she's doing good and is home recovering and has had that thing removed! Sending healing thoughts and prayers for sweet Libby and a speedy recovery and that the tumor is benign.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

PrincessDi said:


> So glad that she's doing good and is home recovering and has had that thing removed! Sending healing thoughts and prayers for sweet Libby and a speedy recovery and that the tumor is benign.


Me too !!:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just seeing this now, so glad Miss Libbey came through her surgery well. Sending healing thoughts to Miss Libbey and praying for a benign path report.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So gald she got through the surgery well. The waiting is so hard. I hope you get some good news soon.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

So glad to hear surgery went well!! Hoping for a good report back on the biopsy.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad everything went well and wishing Libby a very speedy recovery and that everything is okay.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

How is sweet Libby today? Hope she's doing well!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Libby is doing well. Still moving slow, but is eating, drinking and pottying well. I keep her quiet and separated from the boys, especially Tugg. He plays way too rough and I am too afraid he will hurt her. Don't expect to hear pathology report till maybe Monday. If it comes back benign I will be over the moon, if it is otherwise, we will deal with that then. At least now I know there is no danger of a ruptured spleen.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Libby is home and doing well, sending prayers for speedy recovery and great report back.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Making progress, slow but sure. Still waiting on lab report. Libby is eating well, eliminating well. Starting to be a little more lively. Still pretty slow and sore though. Today I have allowed the boys to be with her a little, under very close supervision. Raider is quite a love with her, gentle, as he always is, he seems to know she needs special care. I was a little concerned about Tugg, still a pup, but so darn active and plays so hard. But even he seemed to know he needed to dial it down, I reminded him a couple of times to settle down, but we had none of his usual wild antics and rough play. The four of us even had a bit of a stroll around the back yard, bitter cold out so we weren't out long, but it was good to see things hopefully getting back to normal. Now if only I knew what to expect, regarding the pathology report.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

some of the slowness is probably the tramadol. That's not necessarily a bad thing! Glad to hear she's doing well, fingers crossed for pathology.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Praying all is well when the tests come back next week! Also sending thoughts that sweet Libby has a good weekend.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have to chuckle a bit, "sweet" is not a word I would use to describe Libby! She is an absolutely delicious, lovable wild child and at age 11 can run circles around most dogs 9 years younger than she is! She loves life to no end, is non-stop motion, and is one of the smartest goldens you will ever meet.
But sweet? Hmmmm.....not really. Cut from the same mold as my Tiny, I think.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

*Yippeeeee!!!!!!!!*

No cancer, it was a splenic hematoma. I am so relieved and happy. I do think though there will be no more rough play between her and Tugg, I wonder if during one play time he got too rough with her and injured her spleen causing the hematoma. I will never know for sure, but am just counting my blessings for this diagnosis.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

my4goldens said:


> No cancer, it was a splenic hematoma. I am so relieved and happy. I do think though there will be no more rough play between her and Tugg, I wonder if during one play time he got too rough with her and injured her spleen causing the hematoma. I will never know for sure, but am just counting my blessings for this diagnosis.


Oh my goodness, I am so happy for you! That is the best news! Enjoy your girl and give her some extra ear rubs!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm so happy for you & Miss Libby!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What wonderful, wonderful news. So happy for you all.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

WoooooooHoooooooooo, good girl Miss Libby!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

AWESOME NEWS!! So very happy!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

SOOOOOOOOOO happy for you !!! This just made my whole day !!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

That is totally AWESOME news!!! It is so good to hear this!!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Prayers for you both for a speedy recovery and full fun life.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great news! You must be so relieved!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very happy you received good news!!! Hopefully Libby will be playing like she used to real soon!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The best possible news!!!
Libby is visiting me right now, and she is doing just awesome. You'd never even know anything had happened, she is totally back to her silly self.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

FANTASTIC NEWS, Libby have a Great Day sweet one!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> The best possible news!!!
> Libby is visiting me right now, and she is doing just awesome. You'd never even know anything had happened, she is totally back to her silly self.


Ah so glad to hear she is doing well. She is a survivor. Hope the other two are behaving too. Weather is gorgeous down here. I need this vacation. Tell them all to be good dogs.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

They are all being wonderful! Raider is a total angel about his eye drops, he just sits quietly and waits for me to put them in. We did have to flip a food bowl over for him. I wish all dogs were so good!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm glad your dog came through with flying colors - there's nothing worse than the waiting!

May I ask the size of the mass that was on the spleen? I'm asking cause my Allie girl has a 8.5 cm mass on her spleen and it seems huge - I found it three weeks ago and the vets didn't feel it when I first brought her in and just scheduled her dental cleaning under anesthesia and did her radiographs(which we do once a year under anesthesia due to her cancer history) and they found it then. The vet said they grow fast!
Thanks in advance for your answer!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> They are all being wonderful! Raider is a total angel about his eye drops, he just sits quietly and waits for me to put them in. We did have to flip a food bowl over for him. I wish all dogs were so good!


I am so glad they are doing well. Sorry I forgot his food bowl, I was so stressed about not knowing about Libby, I had myself prepared for the worst. And yes, Raider is very good about his eye drops. Weather is gorgeous down here, we are having a good time.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Allie said:


> I'm glad your dog came through with flying colors - there's nothing worse than the waiting!
> 
> May I ask the size of the mass that was on the spleen? I'm asking cause my Allie girl has a 8.5 cm mass on her spleen and it seems huge - I found it three weeks ago and the vets didn't feel it when I first brought her in and just scheduled her dental cleaning under anesthesia and did her radiographs(which we do once a year under anesthesia due to her cancer history) and they found it then. The vet said they grow fast!
> Thanks in advance for your answer!


I only know it was the size of a baseball, my vet could feel it when he did her x-rays. I am ecstatic it was what it was, I lost my other girl, Tess, almost two years ago to hemangiosarcoma and had prepared myself for that.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My4Goldens*

Glad to hear Libby is doing well and Raider is as well.
It's wonderful hotel4dogs is watching them!!


----------

